# Aspiring electrician from Seattle, looking to join IBEW 46



## Valea (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi folks!

I'm a 22 year old currently employed as a power tool salesman, with a background in metalworking and construction.

I deal with electricians on a daily basis at my current job, and over the past year have become quite interested in becoming a professional electrician.

I am currently applying to non-union positions in my area, and am waiting on transcripts from my high school and college so I can apply to my local IBEW for an apprenticeship.

I have gathered from the number of help wanted postings in Seattle, that there is at least a modest demand for apprentice electricians in my area, but I still do not know how much of a chance I have of actually being accepted into an IBEW apprenticeship.

I would greatly appreciate if any electricians in the Seattle area could give me an idea of what the job outlook is for someone with a background in tools and construction, but without formal training in electrical installation. Any other advice would be appreciated too, thanks!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Valea said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I'm a 22 year old currently employed as a power tool salesman, with a background in metalworking and construction.
> 
> ...


Welcome..:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Any of you union guys want to help this kid out?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

46 apprentice here.

Now is as good a time as any to apply as we have a shortage of apprentices. Make sure you have your ducks in a row as far as transcripts and whatnot. Your expierience might help a little bit, I get the impression that any kind of experience in the trades helps quite a bit, including working in supply houses.

Study hard for the test and as long as you pass that part you will get an interview. The interview is the most important part. If you do a google search on "IBEW apprenticeship interview" the first link will direct you to an old thread on this site and you will find a lot of good example questions.

If you don't get in right away go ahead and get a non union job and try again later. If I'm not mistaken you can reinterview if you have 2000 hours in a related field, be it non union or at a supply house. If not, I think you have to wait 2 years to reapply.

In my opinion, if you score less than 95% on your interview then I would get a non union job and try later. We love snatching guys from the other side over here. I had a few years non union experience and I found the proccess to be pretty short because of it.

If you DO work non union don't become complacent doing it and blow off the union. The pay and training I'm getting from the union is way better than what I was getting before.

PM me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


>


 We're not responding so quick anymore cause some of us are actually working again.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chris856 said:


> We're not responding so quick anymore cause some of us are actually working again.


Good , happy to here the good news for a change..:thumbup:


----------



## Valea (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, I passes the aptitude test no problem, and went in for the interview earlier today. I think I did pretty well, although I won't really know until I get my score next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Valea (Apr 23, 2013)

Number 2 on the waitlist, although I am not clear on if the upcoming class is already full. Hopefully I won't get bumped off, and can start working soon.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Valea said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I'm a 22 year old currently employed as a power tool salesman, with a background in metalworking and construction.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if 46 has a material handler classification, but if you are hired as an MH and get some positive recommendations, it may speed up the process of becoming an apprentice.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I'm not sure if 46 has a material handler classification, but if you are hired as an MH and get some positive recommendations, it may speed up the process of becoming an apprentice.


We are on an upswing right now and taking a lot of applications, with a number like that I would say he's in.
We do have a material handler classification though, we call them stockmen. I don't know how you go about doing that, but if you want to be a low voltage cable installer in the meantime all you have to do is sign a book.


----------

